
In Clearwater, graves from another lost black cemetery have been found - diodorus
https://www.tampabay.com/news/2020/06/03/in-clearwatear-graves-from-another-lost-black-cemetery-have-been-found/
======
sp332
This link doesn't work

~~~
eesmith
The submitter appears to have mistyped "clearwater" as "clearwatear" in the
URL.

Try [https://www.tampabay.com/news/2020/06/03/in-clearwater-
grave...](https://www.tampabay.com/news/2020/06/03/in-clearwater-graves-from-
another-lost-black-cemetery-have-been-found/)

If for some reason that doesn't work, try [https://www.msn.com/en-
us/news/us/in-clearwater-graves-from-...](https://www.msn.com/en-
us/news/us/in-clearwater-graves-from-another-lost-black-cemetery-have-been-
found/ar-BB14Z3Ru) .

